# Viimeistään silloin



## 盲人瞎馬

> Viimeistään silloin homma onnistuu, vaikka saattaisi onnistua ilman uusia vehkeitäkin



I'm having difficulties understanding this phrase.


----------



## Finland

Hello,

it means "then at the latest" (acho que em português pode-se dizer: então, o mais tardar).

HTH
S


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Finland said:


> Hello,
> 
> it means "then at the latest" (acho que em português pode-se dizer: então, o mais tardar).
> 
> HTH
> S



I need the full sentence translated.


----------



## Spongiformi

Then at the latest the work will succeed, although it might succeed even without new gadgets.


----------

